# Crawler harness box



## muzzel62 (Jun 23, 2011)

Anybody have a suggestion on a box for harnesses I like to keep them untangled I'm talking bout wolverine type bout 7-9 inch long


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Use a section of pool noodle but a little longer than your harness. Sink the hook in one end and a bobby pin thru the top to hold it taught. Then you can put three pool noodles in a large Plano box. I plan on using a craftsman's soft side bag this year to hold my noodles.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I also use a pool noodles. I stick mine in a dufflebag, check on youtube for ideas.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I use a B&B bait box, it allows me to keep an entire noodle of my favorite goto's I tie like mad over the winter and I'm set for almost the entire season, a couple colors always need to be re-done but you go out armed and ready for anything. The box is pricey but it's held up for many many years and it floats. It comes with the noodles, you can buy more and switch them out for single spinners or tandem, also great for keeping a bunch of leaders ready to roll. What I like best is the dividers keep each noodle separate so you aren't snagging the next noodle over.

http://www.bbbaitbox.com/


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Very Nice! I like the new Mag 12, too bad I just missed Christmas on this one. When's Father's Day? Or wait. Tax Refund Day, that's it. Those noodles really do catch each other if they're not separated.


----------



## muzzel62 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks allot guys gonna c bout tubes u find it easy to switch up


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

i put mine in baseball card holders, and a 2 inch binder. i have probably around 150 harnesses in the binder. cheap, you can see all your blades and takes up next to no room.


----------

